# Working remotely (3-4months) from France for a European company but getting paid in India



## Banana bread

Bonjour! 
I am an Indian national currently on French Job search/business creation (APS) visa. I got a job offer from a Belgian Company and while I'm in the process of applying for the work permit, it could take 3-4 months for the decision to come. In the meantime, i want to start working as a freelancer and raise invoices. 

Since i currently declare taxes only in India, can I freelance from India and get paid in my Indian bank account while living in France? If so, how.


If not, how can I freelance from France? I registered myself in USSRAF but is there anything else that i need to do? How much time does it take to hear back from them?

I'd really appreciate if anyone has any clarity on this situation. I need to set this up quickly. 

Merci!


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you are resident in France, you should be paying taxes (income and social insurances) in France. To freelance, you will need to set up a business entity - depending on your expected level of billings. When you say that you registered yourself in URSSAF, did you register at the time as an auto-entrepreneur or "micro-entreprise"? If so, then you just follow those instructions. if not, you should probably contact the local Chambre de Commerce (CCI) for guidance about how to set up a business entity. https://www.cci.fr/

Where you are paid (and in what currency) has no bearing on your tax situation.


----------



## Banana bread

Bevdeforges said:


> If you are resident in France, you should be paying taxes (income and social insurances) in France. To freelance, you will need to set up a business entity - depending on your expected level of billings. When you say that you registered yourself in URSSAF, did you register at the time as an auto-entrepreneur or "micro-entreprise"? If so, then you just follow those instructions. if not, you should probably contact the local Chambre de Commerce (CCI) for guidance about how to set up a business entity. https://www.cci.fr/
> 
> Where you are paid (and in what currency) has no bearing on your tax situation.


Thank you for your reply. In USSRAF i registered as an auto-entrepreneur as I checked someone with APS visa can register. 

Regarding the same, i want to know if I can start raising invoices after I have received the SIRET (takes 8-15days) or do I have to wait until I get the affiliation notification (takes 4-6 months). It's critical for me to know as the company wants me to start asap otherwise they may not considered me for the job. Hence i was exploring freelancing from India as I felt it will be faster but i guess it's more complicated.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Banana bread said:


> can start raising invoices after I have received the SIRET (takes 8-15days) or do I have to wait until I get the affiliation notification (takes 4-6 months).


Technically, legally even, you must include your SIRET on your invoices for them to be legally payable by your client/customer. (Not sure how strictly that is enforced these days - but that's how the law is written.) I'm not sure what you mean by "affiliation notification" - but we have a few folks here on the forum who are working on the AE scheme and can probably advise you on that one. I don't believe they had to wait that long to start doing business after registering.


----------



## Banana bread

Bevdeforges said:


> Technically, legally even, you must include your SIRET on your invoices for them to be legally payable by your client/customer. (Not sure how strictly that is enforced these days - but that's how the law is written.) I'm not sure what you mean by "affiliation notification" - but we have a few folks here on the forum who are working on the AE scheme and can probably advise you on that one. I don't believe they had to wait that long to start doing business after registering.


Thanks for the clarification on SIRET. Regarding "affiliation notification" even I am not sure and I am awaiting USSRAF to clarify it to me. Following is the screenshot from creer mon auto-entreprise - Autoentrepreneur.urssaf.fr that explains the stages. I finished until stage 3, and was wondering how long do I have to wait to start raising invoices and start working as a freelancer.


----------



## VanessaChr

It should be rather quick to receive the Siret and the affiliation notification. I got my Siret about 1 week after sending off the declaration. I declared that I would only start my business a month after making the declaration, but as soon as you have your Siret, you can use it to produce invoices. The notification d'affiliation à la sécurité sociale arrived at about the same time. It gives you your French sécu number, which confirms you have medical coverage. You will need to register on Ameli to download a provisionary attestation that you can take to the doctor before receiving your carte vitale, which takes a while....


----------

